

Do you have to quit your job to get a big raise? - JoshDoody
http://www.joshdoody.com/2015/03/do-you-have-to-quit-your-job-to-get-a-big-raise?ref=hn7

======
jlgaddis
That's the generally accepted wisdom, I think.

At my previous employer, we (usually) received a 3-4% raise per year. I was
technically a state government employee, so this usually dependent upon
budgets, the political climate, etc.

The largest raise I ever received (without changing jobs) was because I told
my boss and H.R. that I was offered and going to accept a different position
in a different department in a different city. I was offered a $10k/year
salary raise along with a change in how my position was classified (which
provided more benefits, including a pretty substantial increase in the
company's contribution to my retirement plan).

(I should note, though, that this was right at the same time as our annual
"performance reviews" were going on and upper management was quite pleased
with me that year for saving them six figures in a lawsuit from another
employee. I suspect they might have not tried as hard to keep me if it weren't
for that.)

~~~
JoshDoody
That raise size (3-4%) sounds pretty typical to me. Getting $10k during
performance review time is often real difficult to pull off, so you must've
really bailed them out :)

------
VOYD
some people are more aggressive about their careers than others. If money is
your main motivator, then yes, plan on switching jobs at least every two
years, if not soon.

